# I think I screwed the pooch



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well Tuesday I received my first package of bees.I installed them in a 5 over 5 nuc box. with feed bottles on top. The install went fine one sting with no suit and not much smoke. Well we had a huge storm on Wednesday night we had 6+ inches of rain over night and the queen and was drenched. overnight temps in the lower 40's. I rescued them and drought them in the house and switched them out in a dry lower box. the top was where they where clustered leaving the caged queen on top of the lower frames. she was moving but was sluggish. I am just hoping for the best now.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

why/ how did they get wet???


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> why/ how did they get wet???


the 20+ mph winds blowing the rain into the migratory tops, feeder bottle holes is what I figuring.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Cut her loose


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

Which is why I dislike migratory tops.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

If you don't want to release her for fear of balling then place the cage on top of the frames in the top box w/ the screen facing down between frames. Then use a spacer of some sort to give you enough clearance to put the inner cover and top on. I do this w/ an upside down wintering cover so I don't have to shim. Cover the cage and top bar w/ a cloth and you won't have burr comb to clean up either. Just be sure the bees can easily get to the sugar plug to release her. You might need to modify this a little if you need to feed somehow--I used scratched honey frames in the boxes. Maybe a slice of fondant or mountain camp sugar method next to the cage?

She was sluggish because she was cold. Should be okay if she is kept warm from here on out.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well just as an update I got the bees out of there old waterlogged box and into an 5frame nuc box that I just put together with a few screws and a top and bottom. standard nuc that Mannlake sales. they are quite and still genital only one sting no vail just smoke. There area few fliers in and out will have to see. they have dysentery I will see if I can see about the queen on Monday


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Wanna see a screwed pooch?


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

jdmidwest said:


> Wanna see a screwed pooch?



Ok you made my day, that was funny


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Bee's are quite versatile. Give it a little time. I think you'll be fine. Sounds like you did the right thing. Gotta go check my traps....haven't seen the dog in a while! On a side note, I had one of those out a few years back trying to catch a fox that had been into my chickens. Caught one of the chickens instead. I see the fox every once in a while running across the yard and laughing himself to tears!


----------



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

tried using one of those humane traps to catch a nest of squirrels in my attic. I bated it with peanut butter, the little devils licked the peanut butter clean on the trap and could be heard running around having a grand time. Free food and board. I go up there and they would just stare at me, I think they were laughing. Finally got them out by scaring the piss out of them then quickly closing the hole they made.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

jwhatman said:


> tried using one of those humane traps to catch a nest of squirrels in my attic. I bated it with peanut butter, the little devils licked the peanut butter clean on the trap and could be heard running around having a grand time. Free food and board. I go up there and they would just stare at me, I think they were laughing. Finally got them out by scaring the piss out of them then quickly closing the hole they made.



Hey jwhatman,
Next time put the peanut butter in a small can and hang it a little ways down from the top of the cage over the trip plate. This way they have to reach up to get into the can to access the bait, the can moves, they step on trip pate, caught squirrel.
I used to be a Wildlife Damage Control Agent and squirrels are sneaky little buggers.


----------



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

I build better squire;trap instead. A new house with no trees that overhang the roof or near the roof, so they can't get in. But I will remember about the can idea. Never thought of that.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

MaydayMalone said:


> Which is why I dislike migratory tops.


 Tough to move hives and pollinate with telescoping lids. Sheet of plastic or a leaf bag over the top and bottle will solve the leaking, Cause moisture issues but, wont get water get in the feeder hole. You could also put another box with a lid above the feeder bottle.

A strong hive will plug the water leaks no problem.



jdmidwest said:


> Wanna see a screwed pooch?


When I read the title of this thread I thought this thread was going a whole different way. And yes I clicked on it anyway.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well just another update, The first warm day since i hived the package and they are doing there cleansing flights. Pop the top and they are clustering and drawing out comb. still do not know if the queen is alive or not. they have been well mannered and I think pretty quiet I think. I will not know til the see larva


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

If you can, it would be a pretty good idea to find another beek near you who'd be willing to "donate" a frame of open brood to your nuc...if, in fact, something *did* happen to your queen, this would give your bees an option for replacing her


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree, but there is no one i know that would be willing, everyone i have met around seems tight fisted or unwilling to give up a frame for even for a little money


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well as an other update the queen survived in all her golden glory. I seen her and there is a comb the size of a child's palm hanging from one of the center frames and comb started on the other frames. Just as an fyi they where started on a foundationless frames with wooden strips as guides. they seem to be holding to the strips building comb.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

awesome...glad to hear things are going well for them


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well did a another inspection and there is eggs/larva in the cells. I am so happy it was bringing in tons of pollen today. Temp in the 48-52 degrees today. There is three frames with comb the size of my open hand and other frames with palm size comb.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is another update


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

They're really drawing out the comb. Question though....Why don't you add some horizontal support wire?


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well that was my intention installing fishing line as support wires but "stuff" happened and it never got done to this set of frames.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well just as another update the hive started out rough and started to grow but last month no real progress, Two months after being hived have only drawn out 8 out of the 10 frames in the hive two still empty. The rest of the frames are not even fully drawn out themselves. The two swarms that I have caught are already drawn out all 10 frames at least 75% and that is only three weeks not two months. Well anyway I found a single queen cell on the frame so figure the hive will be replacing her soon.


----------

